# Small 30hp-40hp tractors. What can they handle?



## SnowedUnder

I looked around to buy a used compact tractor (25hp) to clean up sidewalks and was suprised by the amount of bigger tractors on the market. I can pick up some nice cheap Kubota's that use to be "toys" for wanna be city slicker turned farmers. 

So my question is this for the guys who own tractors. How big a tractor (weight? hp?) does one need to get into to match a 3/4 ton truck ability? For example, what can one do with a Kubota L4610? (4x4 and 45hp)

Thaks in advance for the help.


----------



## Mick

I've got a 41hp 4x4 that will WAY outpush my 3/4 ton but the best part is where it will go, how deep of snow it will go through, being able to stack and push back piles. I've actually gotten the tractor stuck when I tried driving through snow deeper than the axles. Then I'd use the bucket to lift the front end and push the tractor backwards.

For a Kubota, I think I'd go with a 3030 and a cab.


----------



## salopez

yep kubota 3030 with cab rocks...

6ft plow for walks 8 for roads, sweeper and blower...plus mechanical salt spreader on the 3pt. will def. out work a 3/4 ton and use less fuel.


----------



## LoneCowboy

I've used a 33hp MF 1433 when we got 3' of snow to clear my road and that worked pretty well, you could push about 30-50' before that was it just too much weight. 

I run tractors as part of my snow removal.
We do some very small (I mean tiny, 4 spots kind of lots) and for that the tractor EXCELS. It's small, can get in and out and can move and stack the pile.
Honestly a skid steer would be faster, but we had the tractor.
It's a NH TC45 (45hp) with cab (cab is the key), loaded tires,(which is also key), probably weighs about 5000lbs. (with the loaded tires, without, forget it). We use it with a big manure bucket, but it would push a 6 or 7' box with no problem. 

The truck smokes it.
But, there are some places the truck simply can't get (I'm not kidding, these places are tiny) When we get behind (late morning storm), I'll use the truck to push the lot into a big long run, then the wife will use the tractor to move and stack the snow. 

The tractor goes about 13mph in top top gear, but you can't push there. You ahve to be down a gear or two, so figure about 8mph when pushing. The truck fo course will do 15-25mph on long runs. You lose a lot of time when backing on the tractor. On a skid steer of course, you just spin around and don't ever back.

For areas that are tiny, that need piles moved/stacked away, that a truck simply can't get into, the tractor works great.

BUT, going from job to job is slow (remember 13mph, or trailer it with another truck, still slow to load and unload) and tractors are expensive to run. I figure about 30/35 dollars an hour in maint, depreciation, tires, etc. 

A truck will smoke it
A skid steer will smoke it.

But it works good in the areas we have.
And in a HUGE storm (2' plus) it's going to smoke a truck (or work well in conjuction)

Now, the 75hp NH TN75 we have is a different story. It weighs about 9000 lbs, I have an 8' blade with wings on it (should have bought a box BTW, don't buy a blade) and it's as fast as the truck on any lot, sometimes faster (better visibility) and great stacking (12' tall piles aren't a problem). But again it's slow from site to site. (goes about 20mph)

Remember weight matters. Just like a bulldozer, you can't move any more snow than you weigh minus traction issues. Weight is a plus, and a tiny tractor (25hp or so) won't be able to move much. (but would be fine on sidewalks and such)
HTH


----------



## SnowedUnder

LoneCowboy;746837 said:


> I've used a 33hp MF 1433 when we got 3' of snow to clear my road and that worked pretty well, you could push about 30-50' before that was it just too much weight.
> 
> I run tractors as part of my snow removal.
> We do some very small (I mean tiny, 4 spots kind of lots) and for that the tractor EXCELS. It's small, can get in and out and can move and stack the pile.
> Honestly a skid steer would be faster, but we had the tractor.
> It's a NH TC45 (45hp) with cab (cab is the key), loaded tires,(which is also key), probably weighs about 5000lbs. (with the loaded tires, without, forget it). We use it with a big manure bucket, but it would push a 6 or 7' box with no problem.
> 
> The truck smokes it.
> But, there are some places the truck simply can't get (I'm not kidding, these places are tiny) When we get behind (late morning storm), I'll use the truck to push the lot into a big long run, then the wife will use the tractor to move and stack the snow.
> 
> The tractor goes about 13mph in top top gear, but you can't push there. You ahve to be down a gear or two, so figure about 8mph when pushing. The truck fo course will do 15-25mph on long runs. You lose a lot of time when backing on the tractor. On a skid steer of course, you just spin around and don't ever back.
> 
> For areas that are tiny, that need piles moved/stacked away, that a truck simply can't get into, the tractor works great.
> 
> BUT, going from job to job is slow (remember 13mph, or trailer it with another truck, still slow to load and unload) and tractors are expensive to run. I figure about 30/35 dollars an hour in maint, depreciation, tires, etc.
> 
> A truck will smoke it
> A skid steer will smoke it.
> 
> But it works good in the areas we have.
> And in a HUGE storm (2' plus) it's going to smoke a truck (or work well in conjuction)
> 
> Now, the 75hp NH TN75 we have is a different story. It weighs about 9000 lbs, I have an 8' blade with wings on it (should have bought a box BTW, don't buy a blade) and it's as fast as the truck on any lot, sometimes faster (better visibility) and great stacking (12' tall piles aren't a problem). But again it's slow from site to site. (goes about 20mph)
> 
> Remember weight matters. Just like a bulldozer, you can't move any more snow than you weigh minus traction issues. Weight is a plus, and a tiny tractor (25hp or so) won't be able to move much. (but would be fine on sidewalks and such)
> HTH


THANK YOU!

I hate skid steers. I feel them HOURS after I'm finished with them. One of the reasons I got into this is because my business is seasonal. This help me keep my people busy. The gals have NO problem driving the truck and I suspect no problem driving a tractor WITH A CAB, particularly a small one, but I think they would quit before driving a skid steer.

I'm suprised that you say it costs more per hour to run a tractor then a skid steer? Are you sure?

I guess push ability has to meet physics. I'm familiar with what a 60 hp skid steer can push so I guess a 60 hp tractor would match it, it probably gives up a bit in maneuvarability but gains in visibility and comfort. I thought that MAYBE a 45 was good enough because tractors tend to have bigger torque engines but judging from your post, lack of weight takes over.

Around here, I have seen 75-100hp units with 10-12 foot boxes and the 100-125's run 14 foot boxes. Most impressive combo was an articulated NH 145 with a 14 footer. If stacking is not an issue, that thing is LETHAL to snow. Of course, I would preffer to buy a loader BUT the minimum entry fee for a GOOD used one is $50,000 and then some. A decent 60-75 hp tractor is half that. To rent them for winter is REALLY cheap. One guy offered his for 4 grand if I do less then 250 hours on it. As much as I like to buy my own, I can't beat that.

So now it looks like I'm back to buying the biggest tractor that I can still do sidewalks with and jumping to a much bigger unit for serious pushing.


----------



## SnowedUnder

salopez;746820 said:


> yep kubota 3030 with cab rocks...
> 
> 6ft plow for walks 8 for roads, sweeper and blower...plus mechanical salt spreader on the 3pt. will def. out work a 3/4 ton and use less fuel.





Mick;746807 said:


> For a Kubota, I think I'd go with a 3030 and a cab.


I havn't seen it physically but isn't that a bit too big for sidewalks? But hey, I LOVE the looks of it. If it could only defy physics and I could stick a ten foot box on it then shrink into 3 foot wdith.


----------



## SnowedUnder

BTW, the big tractors that I have seen have a belly mount for the plow. Same thing for sidewalk tractors. Are you guys using the loaders and their buckets OR are you connecting plows to the loader arms?


----------



## Mick

SnowedUnder;746982 said:


> I havn't seen it physically but isn't that a bit too big for sidewalks? But hey, I LOVE the looks of it. If it could only defy physics and I could stick a ten foot box on it then shrink into 3 foot wdith.





SnowedUnder;746987 said:


> BTW, the big tractors that I have seen have a belly mount for the plow. Same thing for sidewalk tractors. Are you guys using the loaders and their buckets OR are you connecting plows to the loader arms?


Yes, it would be a little big for sidewalks.

I don't plow much with the tractor; mainly use it for stacking and pushing back piles. I do make a push of about 100' across the lawn in front of our house for a "dog run". Like someone else said, a truck with run circles around the tractor for straight plowing. I just use the loader. I'm afraid if I put a plow on it, it would just wind up bending the arms. I'd want a separate plow mount to the frame.


----------



## LoneCowboy

SnowedUnder;746973 said:


> THANK YOU!
> 
> I hate skid steers. I feel them HOURS after I'm finished with them. One of the reasons I got into this is because my business is seasonal. This help me keep my people busy. The gals have NO problem driving the truck and I suspect no problem driving a tractor WITH A CAB, particularly a small one, but I think they would quit before driving a skid steer.


my wife does both. the little tractor is basically hers and she's pretty good in it. (summer and winter), but we demo'd a skid steer and after I showed her how to run it, she was fine. AFter 8 hours, I dunno.



> I'm suprised that you say it costs more per hour to run a tractor then a skid steer? Are you sure?


I didn't mean to say that if I did. I meant that it costs more to run a tractor than a truck per hour. Fuel is the least of the concerns. I'd bet that a wheeled SS and a compact tractor are similar in costs per hour.



> . Of course, I would preffer to buy a loader BUT the minimum entry fee for a GOOD used one is $50,000 and then some. A decent 60-75 hp tractor is half that. To rent them for winter is REALLY cheap. .


An Ag tractor is just that, an AG tractor. A loader is a loader. A small volvo L25 has lift capcity of like 4000lbs and a breakout force that's bigger than that. My TN75 has a lift capcity (with weights and such on back) of like 2800lbs for a much physically larger tractor.
You can bend arms, snap fittings, overload the loader, etc things that are pretty much impossible to do with a real loader (even a small one). Ag tractor loaders are pretty much for moving loose material. Manure, straw, loose dirt, moving hay bales, etc. Not really for digging.

We use the tractor because we need it for summer work. (and we already own it. )

But given a budget of 50 grand for either a big SS, a utility ag tractor or a small loader for snow, I'd get the small loader. Weight would all be the same, but the loader will be incredibly strong and cheaper in the long run to run. But of course, it only loads, can't use a rotary mower on it for example.

It's a tough problem, I won't lie to you. I struggle with it all the time too. But let the jobs dictate the equipment and then you'll know.


----------



## DKG

I have a Kubota 5030, 4wd, cab, 8ft pusher mounted to the loader and a 8ft 3pt hitch blade on the back. Handles them well. It will move more snow and out manuver my trucks with 9-2 Boss V's. The tractor is parked on site so travel speed isn't an issue.


----------



## SnowedUnder

DKG;747054 said:


> I have a Kubota 5030, 4wd, cab, 8ft pusher mounted to the loader and a 8ft 3pt hitch blade on the back. Handles them well. It will move more snow and out manuver my trucks with 9-2 Boss V's. The tractor is parked on site so travel speed isn't an issue.


At 50hp, it's getting up there in size and weight.

Can somone explain to me what "filled tires" are? Are you guys actually filling the tires with fluid? Like beer?


----------



## SnowedUnder

LoneCowboy;747004 said:


> An Ag tractor is just that, an AG tractor. A loader is a loader. A small volvo L25 has lift capcity of like 4000lbs and a breakout force that's bigger than that. My TN75 has a lift capcity (with weights and such on back) of like 2800lbs for a much physically larger tractor.
> You can bend arms, snap fittings, overload the loader, etc things that are pretty much impossible to do with a real loader (even a small one). Ag tractor loaders are pretty much for moving loose material. Manure, straw, loose dirt, moving hay bales, etc. Not really for digging.
> 
> But given a budget of 50 grand for either a big SS, a utility ag tractor or a small loader for snow, I'd get the small loader. Weight would all be the same, but the loader will be incredibly strong and cheaper in the long run to run. But of course, it only loads, can't use a rotary mower on it for example.
> 
> It's a tough problem, I won't lie to you. I struggle with it all the time too. But let the jobs dictate the equipment and then you'll know.


Once it grows past a "one man" operation, there a few solutions to every problem. There is no question that the ultimate snow weapon is a loader particularly as the properties get bigger. It's just that it's hard to justify the cost unless it's used year round.

Once again, thanks you and everybody else who took the time to respond. This place has been tremendous help for neophytes like me.


----------



## RAZOR

SnowedUnder;747470 said:


> At 50hp, it's getting up there in size and weight.
> 
> Can somone explain to me what "filled tires" are? Are you guys actually filling the tires with fluid? Like beer?


Yes, the rear tires are filled with liquid for ballast. Calcuim is mostly used. One my Kubota 5030 I believe the calcuim adds approx 450-500lbs to each tire.


----------



## bluejlandscaper

Recently added a New Holland TC2310 tractor with a HST transmission, factory cab, 7' rear grader blade with 2' side plates and a 6' quick attach bucket to the front loader. Last week I added a 8' Pro-Tech snow pusher to the loader. The tractor is used for cleanup work and confined area plowing on a large church plowing job. On a recent 8" snowfall the tractor was able to push over 150' in the mid range speed. This tractor setup will push more snow than any 3/4 ton PU with an 8'blade. Is also much more comfortable to operate than a skid-steer and has better visibility. I t will also be more useful with summer work since I have many 3pt attachments. In the right application tractors can be very productive in snow plowing operations!


----------



## kmclawn

This is one of my tractors. It has a 60" bucket and a 72" snowblower. It works really good for snow removal and I can use it during the summer months. It is 4 wheel drive so that helps.


----------



## augerandblade

SnowedUnder;746725 said:


> I looked around to buy a used compact tractor (25hp) to clean up sidewalks and was suprised by the amount of bigger tractors on the market. I can pick up some nice cheap Kubota's that use to be "toys" for wanna be city slicker turned farmers.
> 
> So my question is this for the guys who own tractors. How big a tractor (weight? hp?) does one need to get into to match a 3/4 ton truck ability? For example, what can one do with a Kubota L4610? (4x4 and 45hp)
> 
> Thaks in advance for the help.[/tymusic
> You can match the 4x4 truck especially if you have a blower on the bac k and hydrostatic tranny and 4 wheel, we have 2 40 hp tractors , they are out all the time it storms and some backup trucks are left sitting AS spares


----------



## Triple L

We had a 50 h.p. skid steer and it couldnt push a 11' blizzard power plow... but it sure did nice with a standard bucket  Can a 30-40 hp tractor really handle or 8-10' pusher? or out plow a truck


----------



## augerandblade

Triple L;747967 said:


> We had a 50 h.p. skid steer and it couldnt push a 11' blizzard power plow... but it sure did nice with a standard bucket  Can a 30-40 hp tractor really handle or 8-10' pusher? or out plow a truck


No, the pusher would have to be 6 to 8 ft tops, the plow 7,5 or 8 feet,


----------



## JD Dave

I must not be able to figure things out very well. I have 7 95hp+ PTO tractors, 1 skid, and 2 small Kubota's that sit all summer because I don't need them on the farm. From what I figure tractors depreciate much slower then pickups, break down 1/4 as much and maintenance costs are similair, oh and they plow 3-4 times as much. If you buy an Ag tractor buy a JD loader or an Aloe loader, the rest suck and will bend.JMO Kubota's and all new CNH tractors come standard with Aloe loaders, just so you know. I think a 45hp tractor will be very comparable to a truck in small lots but the truck will win in big lots.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;747979 said:


> I think a 45hp tractor will be very comparable to a truck in small lots but the truck will win in big lots.





augerandblade;747972 said:


> No, the pusher would have to be 6 to 8 ft tops, the plow 7,5 or 8 feet,


so if the blade size's are the same, how can a tractor out plow a truck? I just dont get it....

Im in a big debate between buying a skid or a tractor..... but i cant use a big tractor in the summer, but the skid is not as effective in the winter... We should trade Dave, you give me your skid and little tractor in the summer, and i'll buy a big tractor that you can have it in the summer


----------



## augerandblade

No kidding Triple L I got tractors that maybe get 100 hrs on em in the summer. Often been thinking of partering with a farmer in this area on joint ownership. They cry that they are having it rough in the farming biz but they aint poor enuf to go on a joint venture


----------



## augerandblade

Triple L;748054 said:


> so if the blade size's are the same, how can a tractor out plow a truck? I just dont get it....
> 
> Im in a big debate between buying a skid or a tractor..... but i cant use a big tractor in the summer, but the skid is not as effective in the winter... We should trade Dave, you give me your skid and little tractor in the summer, and i'll buy a big tractor that you can have it in the summer


My 85 Hp equipped with a 11 foot highway plow and Normand blower and a qualified operator will outplow any 4x4 on the big lots. I should know, we leave 3 plows sit at home as spares. No way will a truck outplow that unit


----------



## Triple L

augerandblade;748068 said:


> My 85 Hp equipped with a 11 foot highway plow and Normand blower and a qualified operator will outplow any 4x4 on the big lots. I should know, we leave 3 plows sit at home as spares. No way will a truck outplow that unit


I agree with you on that 100%, dont get me wrong.... but your talkin 85 h.p. !!!

I think 35-40 is a whole nother story.... to me a 35-40 hp. tractor is just a toy... my lawnmower almost has that kinda power, and thats gonna out push a truck....... this is where im coming from......does anyone else have any experience with this? Cause i find it real interesting if one could, heck, then i might just go buy one myself


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

yeah i think your looking for an apples to oranges comparison here.

Tractor will help in heavy accumulation, stacking, pushing, 8' push boxes etc.

But, my F350 fords with a 8-9' plow will flat out be able to move more snow and faster than the tractor can, i mean, first gear in most trucks does 20+mph right?

My tractor does 15mph in cruise gear and can push "not real easily" a 8' protech box in light snow. Heavy snow or when it piles up in the box, forget about it, need to be in mid range and thats max of 8-9mph.

The tractor with the box can out "move" or relocate snow faster than just a plow, but only in smaller congested areas like parking lots and such.

Are you looking for a small tractor for sidewalks or roads? Mine handles then 8' box ok, id say id even like MORE weight but you really need at least a 50-60hp machine thats 5-7k in weight for an 8' push box. I wouldnt bother with a 6' push box really and would jsut use the littler tractors for stacking only, sidewalks, small small areas etc.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;748054 said:


> so if the blade size's are the same, how can a tractor out plow a truck? I just dont get it....
> 
> Im in a big debate between buying a skid or a tractor..... but i cant use a big tractor in the summer, but the skid is not as effective in the winter... We should trade Dave, you give me your skid and little tractor in the summer, and i'll buy a big tractor that you can have it in the summer


Remember I talk PTO hp not engine and to be honest I hate compact tractors. Compacts are over priced for what they are and I don't like hydrostatic trannies except on say a TV 140. I find their slow, noisy and high maintenance but that's JMO. Most people only need so many pickups, so the most logical step is to buy a tractor or skid next and I can't see going wrong with either.


----------



## DKG

JD Dave;748214 said:


> Remember I talk PTO hp not engine and to be honest I hate compact tractors. Compacts are over priced for what they are and I don't like hydrostatic trannies except on say a TV 140. I find their slow, noisy and high maintenance but that's JMO. Most people only need so many pickups, so the most logical step is to buy a tractor or skid next and I can't see going wrong with either.


Dave don't type so loud, my Kubota might hear you and get offended. Someone asked about loaded tires, mine are not, I guess the rear blade counts as ballast.


----------



## JD Dave

DKG;748336 said:


> Dave don't type so loud, my Kubota might hear you and get offended. Someone asked about loaded tires, mine are not, I guess the rear blade counts as ballast.


I did have more respect for your tractor after I borrowed it, other then roading it the hydrostatic was enjoyable to drive at 3/4 throttle. Even you said, looking back you thought you'd be better off with something a little bigger because compact tractors are over priced.


----------



## Triple L

Dave knows whats happening... I've been looking threw the ag buyers guide for the past 6 or so months now and i've noticed that to...the price on the compact tractors are just crazy, for less then 20K more you can get a tractor with twice the h.p. or more fully loaded..... I dont know about the hydrostatic tranny tho, I would probally opt for one opposided against one... i think for landscaping it would be nice to have, but defentially not for a farm operation.... So far what i have seen seems like the JD 110 tractor loader backhoe is where its at... as far as compacts go, you can pick one of those up in the states with 200 hrs. for a little over 20K and can put a cab on them for about 7... cheapest combination i've found


----------



## Neige

augerandblade;748062 said:


> No kidding Triple L I got tractors that maybe get 100 hrs on em in the summer. Often been thinking of partering with a farmer in this area on joint ownership. They cry that they are having it rough in the farming biz but they aint poor enuf to go on a joint venture


Usually our tractors are not big enough, unless you have a front loader, you may find some interest. I suggest going to golf courses, more interest there.


Triple L;748085 said:


> I agree with you on that 100%, dont get me wrong.... but your talkin 85 h.p. !!!
> 
> I think 35-40 is a whole nother story.... to me a 35-40 hp. tractor is just a toy... my lawnmower almost has that kinda power, and thats gonna out push a truck....... this is where im coming from......does anyone else have any experience with this? Cause i find it real interesting if one could, heck, then i might just go buy one myself


Every piece of equipment has it good points and its weekness. Depending on the place, type of snow, # of obstacles. A 40 HP tractor could out plow a truck in certain conditions.
Now if 80 % are 40 HP tractor conditions, its a no brainer. If its 20% than maybe the extra time in a truck voids the tractor purchase. Now if you have work for this tractor all year round thats another story. I have yet to find a piece of equipment thats perfect for every condition and area. This year I picked up a difficult account, with 7 small parkings, lots of back draging, tight areas, a steep slope to an underground parking, and two circular drives and a ton of sidewalks. Now I looked at what we owned, and nothing was great to do the job. So we picked up a used Kubota min loader 420, installed a 8 foot Pro Tech with back drag. This machine is awesome for this account, I cant get over how versitile and quick it is. I had figuired 2.5 hrs, its getting done in 1.5 hrs and less. So we are using it on other accounts to help out in the tight areas. Now this machine sucks for road speed, and is noisy as hell. It works for me because its only 5 minuets from all my accounts, its also a machine we will use in the summer.



Triple L;748523 said:


> Dave knows whats happening... I've been looking threw the ag buyers guide for the past 6 or so months now and i've noticed that to...the price on the compact tractors are just crazy, for less then 20K more you can get a tractor with twice the h.p. or more fully loaded..... I dont know about the hydrostatic tranny tho, I would probally opt for one opposided against one... i think for landscaping it would be nice to have, but defentially not for a farm operation.... So far what i have seen seems like the JD 110 tractor loader backhoe is where its at... as far as compacts go, you can pick one of those up in the states with 200 hrs. for a little over 20K and can put a cab on them for about 7... cheapest combination i've found


You are right about Dave, and it sounds like you have found an all around tractor for your yearly needs. It may not be the best at anything, but works good for all your needs, than you found your ideal machine.


----------



## ff1221

Triple L;748523 said:


> Dave knows whats happening... I've been looking threw the ag buyers guide for the past 6 or so months now and i've noticed that to...the price on the compact tractors are just crazy, for less then 20K more you can get a tractor with twice the h.p. or more fully loaded..... I dont know about the hydrostatic tranny tho, I would probally opt for one opposided against one... i think for landscaping it would be nice to have, but defentially not for a farm operation.... So far what i have seen seems like the JD 110 tractor loader backhoe is where its at... as far as compacts go, you can pick one of those up in the states with 200 hrs. for a little over 20K and can put a cab on them for about 7... cheapest combination i've found


I ran a 110 TLB with a Laurin cab for landscaping in the summer and snow removal in the winter. As far as a TLB goes, it is hands down the toughest compact backhoe you'll ever see, tons of strength in the hoe, and the loader will lift 3000lbs, without lifting the backend off the ground. Very well thought out piece of equipment, awesome performance. Now the downside, notice they don't come with a factory cab, they were never built to do snow removal. The aftermarket cabs are loud and cold at the best of times, and especially bad on this because it is open to the engine compartment under the fuel tank, so all the noise and cold air flow right in. The heater sucked, but maybe they have improved it. The 3 point hitch is a secondary function, so it isn't built very heavy, remeber this was built as a backhoe first, and a compact tractor last. If you aren't going to spend a lot of time in it they aren't bad, but if you are looking at spending several hours a day in it, it wouldn't be my first choice. As a compact backhoe, if I had the need for one I would buy the 110 in the blink of an eye. I'll see if I can get some pics of the one I use to run, the guy I worked with still has it. Hope this helps.


----------



## Blake5858

My 2 cents - I have owned several tractors in the 30 hp range and in my opinon they are a waste of time in the snow. I did rent a Kubota 6800 for a couple of winters and that is a different story. I ran it with a 10' pusher (on the loader) and it was incredible how much snow that would push. It was possible to load to the box to the point it was spilling over the top and it would still maintain speeds of 10-15 mph. 

This year I bought a smaller JCB wheel loader (407b), it is about the same engine hp as the tractor. The tractor would hands down outpush the loader using the same pusher IN A STRAIGHT LINE. However the big difference here is the ability to manuver, stack snow, operating cost, and longevity. 

I did look into getting narrower tires for one of our 30hp Kubotas so we could run it on a good sized sidewalk contract. After a fair amount of research I decided to purchase a new ASV RC-30 with a blower and a broom instead of outfitting the Kubota. This unit is incredible for sidewalks. It is possible to run it at top speed in almost any conditions. And the footprint of that machine is about 1/3 of the Kubotas. We have also found it very useful during the summer months on landscape jobs.

So, IMO, the compact tractors have their place, it is not moving snow though. The same 20-30k would be much better spent on a pick-up with w/plow.


----------



## Triple L

ff1221;749739 said:


> I ran a 110 TLB with a Laurin cab for landscaping in the summer and snow removal in the winter. As far as a TLB goes, it is hands down the toughest compact backhoe you'll ever see, tons of strength in the hoe, and the loader will lift 3000lbs, without lifting the backend off the ground. Very well thought out piece of equipment, awesome performance. Now the downside, notice they don't come with a factory cab, they were never built to do snow removal. The aftermarket cabs are loud and cold at the best of times, and especially bad on this because it is open to the engine compartment under the fuel tank, so all the noise and cold air flow right in. The heater sucked, but maybe they have improved it. The 3 point hitch is a secondary function, so it isn't built very heavy, remeber this was built as a backhoe first, and a compact tractor last. If you aren't going to spend a lot of time in it they aren't bad, but if you are looking at spending several hours a day in it, it wouldn't be my first choice. As a compact backhoe, if I had the need for one I would buy the 110 in the blink of an eye. I'll see if I can get some pics of the one I use to run, the guy I worked with still has it. Hope this helps.


thanks alot for the info!


----------



## JD Dave

ff1221;749739 said:


> I ran a 110 TLB with a Laurin cab for landscaping in the summer and snow removal in the winter. As far as a TLB goes, it is hands down the toughest compact backhoe you'll ever see, tons of strength in the hoe, and the loader will lift 3000lbs, without lifting the backend off the ground. Very well thought out piece of equipment, awesome performance. Now the downside, notice they don't come with a factory cab, they were never built to do snow removal. The aftermarket cabs are loud and cold at the best of times, and especially bad on this because it is open to the engine compartment under the fuel tank, so all the noise and cold air flow right in. The heater sucked, but maybe they have improved it. The 3 point hitch is a secondary function, so it isn't built very heavy, remeber this was built as a backhoe first, and a compact tractor last. If you aren't going to spend a lot of time in it they aren't bad, but if you are looking at spending several hours a day in it, it wouldn't be my first choice. As a compact backhoe, if I had the need for one I would buy the 110 in the blink of an eye. I'll see if I can get some pics of the one I use to run, the guy I worked with still has it. Hope this helps.


Thanks for the info also, I almost bought a 110 without the hoe instead of my JD skid but I'm really glad I didn't after hearing this.


----------



## creativedesigns

salopez;746820 said:


> yep kubota 3030 with cab rocks...
> 
> 6ft plow for walks 8 for roads, sweeper and blower...plus mechanical salt spreader on the 3pt. will def. out work a 3/4 ton and use less fuel.


WOW! An 8 footer on a B3030.....hahahahah, ya wouldn't go too far! I have the 8 footer protech on a M59hp kubota backhoe, & thats just the perfect tractor hp/weight/pusher combo!


----------



## charlesaf3

If you like the JD 110 you might look at the Kubota m59 - I found no comparison, M59 was a hands down winner. Same cab issue though, the question is how good the Laurin is. No doubt its expensive!


----------



## salopez

creativedesigns;751048 said:


> WOW! An 8 footer on a B3030.....hahahahah, ya wouldn't go too far! I have the 8 footer protech on a M59hp kubota backhoe, & thats just the perfect tractor hp/weight/pusher combo!


I was speaking of a plow not a pusher. Never had a problem...however we get much less snow in Md then canada....


----------



## BigJohnsonPlow

SnowedUnder;747470 said:


> At 50hp, it's getting up there in size and weight.
> 
> Can somone explain to me what "filled tires" are? Are you guys actually filling the tires with fluid? Like beer?


Accessing the beer becomes a problem, so I used beet juice instead. Some still use calcium chloride but it ruins your wheels eventually. I run a 4240 Kubota, it added about a thousand pounds in the back. Helped a bunch. I run a custom 8' pusher on the front and a box scraper (8') on the back with a front and rear cutting edges. Awesome combination. Use it primarily on residential driveways and tight lots. Out performs my Skid steers, but they both have their place. Cab has far better visibility, has rear window defrost. Smoother riding. Quieter and more comfortable to run over the many hours we put in. Make sure and get one with a hydro if you do.


----------



## charlesaf3

BigJohnsonPlow;755704 said:


> Accessing the beer becomes a problem, so I used beet juice instead. Some still use calcium chloride but it ruins your wheels eventually. I run a 4240 Kubota, it added about a thousand pounds in the back. Helped a bunch. I run a custom 8' pusher on the front and a box scraper (8') on the back with a front and rear cutting edges. Awesome combination. Use it primarily on residential driveways and tight lots. Out performs my Skid steers, but they both have their place. Cab has far better visibility, has rear window defrost. Smoother riding. Quieter and more comfortable to run over the many hours we put in. Make sure and get one with a hydro if you do.


Hydro is key for any kind of loader work.

And don't use calcium choride, unless you like buying new wheels. Beet juice or one of the other non-corrosive approaches is best.


----------



## lawn king

*grand L 3540*

I have a 37 hp kubota. the 724 loader will lift 1800 lbs and load a triaxle. the 3 point hitch will lift 3000 lbs. The rear pto is 28 hp, plenty to power a brush hog,slice seeder,rototiller,etc. The tranny is the hydrostat plus, 6 speed. the most sophisticated compact tractor tranny on planet earth.


----------



## ppandr

My NH TN55 which is around 47hp, still small emought to be pulled on a 12k trailer and no cdl. Weights in at 7000lbs with loader arms and tires filled. There also is a 1500# counterweight on the back. It has a 10' ffc pusher that works extremely well with this tractor. Used to have a woods 1050 backhoe on it as well. Works with a 8' power rake as well. I can't remember the cab manufacter.
It has the standard 8x8 shuttle shift.
NO hydrostat...robs to much hp at the wheels.


----------

